# E-mail cell data from Excel



## 1Spooky1 (May 16, 2007)

Hello Tech Guys!

I have an Excel 2003 spreadsheet running on a Windows XP Pro machine that has automatically updated external data. This data is the result of customers submitting a form requesting manufacturing of an item (each item is different and it is a text field). Included in the data (among other things) is the item to be manufactured (D) and the customers e-mail address (H). I'd like to be able to notify each customer separately using their e-mail address in H of the progress of the manufacturing using an automated e-mail. In other words, our manufacturing people have to be able to open the Excel spreadsheet and just click on a drop down box(?) to choose a automated message (e.g. Manufacturing begun, manufacturing step 2 begun, manufacturing complete etc) for the message to be sent to that one customer. The process has to be rather easy (a big red EASY button) as several people will have to use the same process.

I know, this should be done in a real on-line database, but we don't have the money nor the volume. This would be easier than clicking on the e-mail address in the spreadsheet (which launches Outlook and opens an e-mail message) and writing an e-mail to each customer, which is our current way of doing it.

I've looked in various groups and on the MS tech sites without much success. I've found similar things, but quite what I need.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated! I'm not a programmer and just have been tasked to do this...

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to the board. 

What "similar things" have you tried already? John W has some code here: on the same page there's a link to Ron de Bruin's site.

The attached contains a stripped-down version of John's code. D2 and J1 have data validation. Select a cell in row 2 & click the "MAIL" button, you should get a draft email with column H value as address ([email protected]), J1 value as subject (i.e. whatever you choose) and column A value as body text (prefixed, i.e. "Dear Fred").

What it *doesn't* do is actually send, because I've disabled the last 2 lines of code. To see the code, rightclick the "MAIL" button & choose "Assign Macro"; then highlight "SendEMail" & click "Edit".

HTH.


----------



## 1Spooky1 (May 16, 2007)

Thank you bomb #21!!

That was just what I was looking for, and easy enough for me to make a few minor changes to the macro. I really appreciate your help! :up: 

Thanks again!


----------

